
San Francisco homeless tax helps spur departure of another high-profile company - jackfoxy
http://www.foxandhoundsdaily.com/2019/11/san-franciscos-homeless-tax-helps-spur-departure-of-another-high-profile-company/
======
Fjolsvith
Capitalism allows freedom to escape socialism.

